# MS Word - Kontrollkästchen Problem - Bitte um Hilfe



## poex (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe schon Überall gesucht, konnte aber noch kein Thread finden indem zu diesem Problem geholfen wurde.

So nun zu meinem Problem:

von der Arbeit aus soll ich meinem Chef ein Formular erstellen indem ich "Kontrollkästchen" direkt mit dem Mauscursor Aktivieren/Deaktivieren kann.

Leider ist mir das nur zum Teil gelungen: Bei meiner Methode gehe ich als erstes auf "Extras" -> "Makro" -> "Makros..." -> "KontrollkästchenFormularFeld" -> "Ausführen"

so, jetzt habe ich in meinem Formular ein "Kontrollkästchen", doch leider lässt sich dies nicht direkt Aktivieren bzw. Deaktivieren?! Was mache ich falsch?

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Vorraus bei allen dir mir helfen!!

Christoph C.


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Juli 2005)

Beende den Entwurfsmodus(da ist irgendwo ein Button mit Lineal, Dreieck und Stift)... dann kannst du die Checkbox ganz normal anklicken, wie du es aus anderen Programmen kennst.


----------

